# new fourm user



## w200rdy (Apr 14, 2009)

hi im a new fourm user i dont have a tt but i was on the kammytt tour and going on the Italy tour give me a shout if your going


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Hi mate welcome to the forum. 

DAZ


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

welcome again you managed it ok


----------



## w200rdy (Apr 14, 2009)

yea i did thanks,

hey daz hows you


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum... sorry I missed your little tour with Kammy, I was on holiday


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

w200rdy said:


> yea i did thanks,
> 
> hey daz hows you


I'm good mate just seen the pic of the hole in Stu's sump OMG


----------



## w200rdy (Apr 14, 2009)

yea i no massive hole, the stuip a man thought it was the con-rod lol twat


----------



## w200rdy (Apr 14, 2009)

i heard were you in the isle of man ?


----------



## w200rdy (Apr 14, 2009)

this looks good a deal i dont think its right, its on pistonheads

AUDI TT 225BHP BLACK (2002)
38,300 miles £4,200

2 Door Coupe, Black, Petrol, Manual, Remapped to 260BHP, ABS, Alarm, Alloy wheels, Body coloured bumpers, Climate control, No FSH (Serviced by AUDI on 18/06/2009), Arm rest, 38,900 miles. Whell arch has scratchs and dent from a parking incident, been quoted £400 for repair. Great deal for price.
Advert Age: 24 days 
Location: Surrey, United Kingdom 
Contact: James N 
Phone: 07071056768 
Email: CLICK HERE TO EMAIL


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

w200rdy said:


> this looks good a deal i dont think its right, its on pistonheads
> 
> AUDI TT 225BHP BLACK (2002)
> 38,300 miles £4,200
> ...


Is there any pic's got a link ?


----------



## w200rdy (Apr 14, 2009)

http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/list.a ... =&nodays=0

thats the page its on ? theres pics on there, if its right then its a bargin


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome once you get your TT dont forget to join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------

